# British School of El Rehab



## Loki85 (Sep 9, 2014)

Im in an urgent situation for deciding where to put my son into school NCBIS, BISC, MES et al are all full for his year group... year 1. I have a chance of getting him into The British School of Rehab but is it any good. It is a non accredited member of COBIS so no reports are available so if anyone has personal experience i will be really grateful.
Mark.


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Try Windrose Academy, its a new school on the ring road, just opened last year so they may not be at full capacity. It's part of the Gems schools I believe, check their website and good luck.


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

My cousin sent her kids to ElRehab school and she didn't complain about the school. She is well educated and her bench marks are usually above standards.
They moved to Canada last year and they are the top in their class.


----------

